# 310B Service manual



## cbsnowandyard (Jan 6, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can find a service manual for my 74 Deere 310B backhoe without going to the dealership and paying over $350.00 for a new one? Any information would be helpful.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I have had good luck with eBay. I would type in Deere 310b, after that comes there will be a little box under the box that says search title and description, check that box and let it come up again. That will get you evey listing with Deere 310b anywhere in the listing. If there is nothing there for you keep checking back every few days until one is there.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Here is a paperback 310b Tech manual

http://cgi.ebay.com/JOHN-DEERE-310A...ryZ35632QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

